# GB vs Philly PQ is saaaddddd!



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Not even Fox Faux Widescreen HD here. Anybody else seeing anything different? Man Rupert is stingy with his resolution if this is all we get. :nono:


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

You're not missing anything without FAUX WS. I watched the game and the PQ was awful. Our Fox has a bluish ghost that follows any movement (like video smear). The PQ is less than that of a DVD.

On a positive note, Fox is converting over to HD with plans to have it up and running by this year's football season, but it will probably take a couple of years for all the stations to get converted.


----------

